# ENCO free shipping codes for 2010 ??



## mklotz (Jan 3, 2010)

Has anyone received an ENCO free shipping code valid in 2010? I need to order some things. I certainly hope they haven't decided to terminate their free shipping policy.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 3, 2010)

I just tried PFSDEC in a sample order, and it applies free shipping.


----------

